# Another newbie grinder query I'm afraid...



## Stringmoth (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi all,

Apologies if this has been asked elsewhere, I've read a lot of posts on here but have so far not found one to answer my specific query. I currently have a Hario Skerton manual grinder and an Aeropress but after spending some time on here I now have my heart set on a Gaggia Classic. Now I don't fancy grinding coffee for an espresso with the Skerton so naturally I have been looking at getting an electric grinder before taking the plunge on the Classic.

The go-to grinder combination for a Gaggia Classic seems to be the Iberital MC2 which is right around my price point (a big factor). However based on a number of forum posts I see dialling in the MC2 is an art form in-itself. I had imagined being able to easily switch grind size between espresso and brewed coffee as required (I only intend to single dose).

So my question is this... are there any grinders around the similar price range to the MC2 that would permit easy changing of grind size for different brew methods?

If so, would this be to the detriment of the grind? - ie should I accept that the MC2 must stay dialled in for espresso and revert to the Skerton when brewed coffee is required? I had looked at Rancilio Rocky (though this is a bit too pricey for me) but it seems to be only one I have seen that permits quick changing of grind size.

Budget is around the £120 mark (give or take). I suspect I might be asking too much for that budget but thought I would ask those in the know. Any advice appreciated.









Thanks in advance.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Well one that can certainly do that is the Sage smart grinder however its £199 new.

Not sure anything else even second hand will get down to your budget? However I am sure I will be correct (as I usually am) if there is some thing!??

Just keep using your hand grinder for brewed?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

With budget of £120 - you'd struggle to find a new MC2 at that price. if you are set on getting a Classic (good choice), you might be well advised to hang on and save up some more money to buy a better grinder which will make a noticeable difference to your shots. As for one grinder for different brew methods - this is a definite no no. A grinder designed for delivering espresso grind consistency will not deliver ideal coarse grind for brew methods and vice versa. Might be an idea to keep the Skerton for coarser grind.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

High - quick answer nope

Longer answer - keep your hand grinder for brewed , keep a grinder for espresso , less frustrations and having to redial in each time . As the other threads on where relate , price point £100 ish , choices are limited ,and it's being a little unrealistic to get a grinder that will do everything , at the lowest price there is .

But really an espresso grinder need to be left for espresso full stop , as the posters above relate.

Don't give yourself headaches and frustrations trying to find one , all the above is solid advice .


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Brew in both the Classic & the Aeropress (inverted, put the water, or most of it, in first & then the grinds) with espresso grinds, or keep using the Skerton with the Aeropress.


----------



## Stringmoth (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks all, that pretty much settles it I think. For my budget I think an MC2 is the way to go.

The Classic/MC2 combo almost seems to be a rite of passage for most people on this forum judging by all the posts and it looks like I'll be following in the near future.

Appreciate the help


----------

